# @ManOfFewWords



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

A thread devoted to my thoughts and opinions. My narcissism knows no bounds.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The ensuing hate is what I live for.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Make people work for your attention.

#lifetips


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Marquez did more than knock Pacquiao out. He gave him Parkinson's.

#braincanonlytakesomuch


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope Minny upsets Green Bay. I don't even know why. Maybe I'm becoming a bandwagon Adrian Peterson fan.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't use Twitter. What does the # mean? And why do they call it hashtag instead of pound, number sign or even lopsides tic tac toe?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Putting the # before text turns it into a link. Clicking anything with a hashtag populates a list of every post in which other twitter users used the same said hashtag. Pound would just confuse the brits.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

@Siroffewwords, what are your thoughts on a Gasol for David West trade?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Lmatic3030 said:


> @Siroffewwords, what are your thoughts on a Gasol for David West trade?


The way Pau's been playing, it looks like a fair trade more than it ever should be. Place Pau in the right system, and he's still a top 5 center, maybe even top 3. Jim Buss wasted 23 million on 2 coaches that won't take the Lakers to the Finals. If you're an owner, you don't hire Mike Brown and Mike D'Antoni before Rick Adelman or Phil Jackson. If they don't fire (no D) 'Antoni, then Pau will have to go sadly. I would not trade for David West, because he can't shoot 3's. The Lakers should have traded for Josh Smith when they had the chance. Kevin Love just re-fractured his hand, so maybe Minny considers giving him to us a la Kwame for Gasol.  I doubt it. I wouldn't mind trading for Rudy Gay, since he's on the block now. And why wouldn't Memphis want to pair up the Gasol brothers? We need to get more athleticism and 3 point specialists if this 7 seconds or less **** is going to work.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Actually, if they did trade Pau to Indy for West, I'd take it if they packaged Granger with him.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

@ManOfFewWords, what is your opinion on modern music?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Did you know ostrich eggs are so strong -A 200 lb. man can stand on one without breaking it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> A thread devoted to my thoughts and opinions. My narcissism knows no bounds.


Oh, you created the thread......I see :stu :lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

lzzy said:


> @ManOfFewWords, what is your opinion on modern music?


Like with any person that ages, I'll never think today's music is as good as it once was. We're living in the era of autotune, digital processing, and cookie cutter singles. Music has lost a lot of its diversity and inventiveness. With that said, you're asking someone who grew up on mainly rap music. Although I enjoy most genres, I honestly have a limited opinion on anything other than that. As far as that genre's concerned, I think it's a shadow of itself these days. However, I still dig some of it, especially the members of TDE, Kanye, and Drake.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

```

```



Still Waters said:


> Did you know ostrich eggs are so strong -A 200 lb. man can stand on one without breaking it?


Funny, that's the same amount of pressure my gonads can take.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I can play my 1970s pre-Moog and during-Moog synthesized Price is Right music then :lol.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Oh, you created the thread......I see :stu :lol


I also subscribed to it. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I also subscribed to it. :yes


:lol so you get emails every time someone responds. :fall
I'll have to stop posting then.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, I can play my 1970s pre-Moog and during-Moog synthesized Price is Right music then :lol.


Duuude. I want to hear that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Duuude. I want to hear that.


I actually have to pay to hear it because it is like licensed, but there are some cues on YouTube.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol so you get emails every time someone responds. :fall
> I'll have to stop posting then.


But it makes me feel so important.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If I had millions of dollars, I would take every girl from this site on a vacation to whatever country she wanted to go to the most.

#niceguy


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm pretty harsh on myself, but I think I've worked a lot on my confidence since last year.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This thread is going to seem like a sticky on this forum.

#dealwithit


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

There's a few members here that I'd follow if they did a thread like this too.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I actually have to pay to hear it because it is like licensed, but there are some cues on YouTube.


Do you really own a moog?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This is what I get for being a perv.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Drinking alone on a saturday night.

#tecate&itunes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> But it makes me feel so important.


Okay, I'll post some more. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Do you really own a moog?


Nope - those things are too large and expensive.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Handing out resumes in person.

#startingnextweek


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Everyone loves me in real life.

#willieverlovemyself


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This thread = no more raping random thought of the day & what's bothering you.

#yourewelcome


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Projected average posts per day: 100


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't understand the hashtag twitter thing.

You say the word "hash" to me, and as a computer scientist, I think of a hash table - an array of dynamically linked lists of memory.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't understand the hashtag twitter thing.
> 
> You say the word "hash" to me, and as a computer scientist, I think of a hash table - an array of dynamically linked lists of memory.


From Wikipedia:



> *Hashtags* are words or phrases prefixed with the symbol #,[1][2] a form of metadata tag. Also, short messages on microblogging social networking services such as Twitter, Tout, identi.ca, or Google+ may be tagged by including one or more with multiple words concatenated, e.g.:
> #Wikipedia is an #encyclopedia Hashtags provide a means of grouping such messages, since one can search for the hashtag and get the set of messages that contain it.
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

@ManOfFewWords, what are your views on the IsraeliPalestinian/Republican/Afghanistan/Occupy/terrorism/Bankers/MexicanDrugCartels/Oprah/PlasticSurgery/Atheist/NorthernIreland/Gun debate that seems to have engulfed this forum?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


> @ManOfFewWords, what are your views on the IsraeliPalestinian/Republican/Afghanistan/Occupy/terrorism/Bankers/MexicanDrugCartels/Oprah/PlasticSurgery/Atheist/NorthernIreland/Gun debate that seems to have engulfed this forum?


You have put them in alphabetical order first.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> You have put them in alphabetical order first.


hehe I'm actually interested in what has to be said about each and every topic listed!

Though I expect a 2,000 word essay with at least 5-6 referenced works including at least 1 journal article. I expect the response to be double spaced and fitted with a bibliography, and all references to bee footnoted using the Harvard University referencing style. Due Monday.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

You should change your name to ManOfManyThoughts lol


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for making everyone of jealous.. We want our own thread too!!!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> @ManOfFewWords, what are your views on the IsraeliPalestinian/Republican/Afghanistan/Occupy/terrorism/Bankers/MexicanDrugCartels/Oprah/PlasticSurgery/Atheist/NorthernIreland/Gun debate that seems to have engulfed this forum?


I lack the burning desire to debate about such issues. When I went to school, I usually slept through history and poly sci. The thing about me is I love solving the root cause of a problem, but in order for me to do that, I have to look at each and every fact under a microscope. What's the point of forming a half-a**ed opinion? Anybody can do that. It would take me too long to uncover the truth of every matter in the world. Some people have a blood-thirst for debating. I get more enjoyment from listening to one. I probably should watch more news and read more in general, but it just doesn't stimulate me as much as it does others. I feel like I have to take a stance on current issues for the sake of conversation, but it seems so insincere when I haven't studied all the information.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> You should change your name to ManOfManyThoughts lol


or ManOfSexyThoughts


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Thanks for making everyone of jealous.. We want our own thread too!!!


No one's stopping you! You should do one. Yours would be so entertaining.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I've fallen head over heals for this song.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

They say ask questions, but statements are always more effective.

#lifetips


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been taking really long showers lately.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I've been taking really long showers lately.


gotta make the sexytime... amirite?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> gotta make the sexytime... amirite?


Not in the shower. What am I supposed to jerk off to, the tile on the wall? I think it might be the cold, winter season.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Not in the shower. *What am I supposed to jerk off to, the tile on the wall?* I think it might be the cold, winter season.


Actually yes, yes you are.
Now get to it son


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Actually yes, yes you are.
> Now get to it son


I'll have to draw a female figure against the steamy glass.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I like talking to girls on here.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I'll have to draw a female figure against the steamy glass.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> If I had millions of dollars, I would take every girl from this site on a vacation to whatever country she wanted to go to the most.
> 
> #niceguy


Hm.. Ill pick Italy. Are you buying lottery tickets to make this a possibility? Or am I just getting my hopes up for nothing? :b


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Taylor Kitsch is studly.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Hm.. Ill pick Italy. Are you buying lottery tickets to make this a possibility? Or am I just getting my hopes up for nothing? :b


Good choice. That's where I want to go. I was planing on putting my life savings on Black at a roulette table in Vegas, but that's not a bad idea either.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The setting sun and wind through wheat fields give way to a spiritual feeling that life is beautiful and yet as short as the wave that passes over the ocean.

#debussy


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The pushing of my comfort zone has commenced.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

we like the thread


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

pastels said:


> we like the thread


The woman of my dreams is following me.

#winning


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

ManOfFewWords, you seem to have a lot of them  Did you just hashtag Debussy? :lol
Who is that in your avatar if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I met a new friend here who introduced me to his music. That charming woman is Audrey Hepburn my good sir.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I met a new friend here who introduced me to his music. That charming woman is Audrey Hepburn my good sir.


Cool. Ahhh I thought so. Yeah I like her too. Quite charming :b


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

@ManOfFewWords Does posting hilariously cliché compliments in creepy old man rhetoric on the photo albums of young girls on SAS ever actually work? 

P.S why do I never get picture comments from you. 

P.P.S Merry christmas beautiful.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

kiirby said:


> @ManOfFewWords Does posting hilariously cliché compliments in creepy old man rhetoric on the photo albums of young girls on SAS ever actually work?


The compliments I give people are straight from the heart. You will never disparage them.



> P.S why do I never get picture comments from you.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-19861/index2021.html#post1060602396



> P.P.S Merry christmas beautiful.


And happy new year to you sexy.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

@ManOfFewWords - You should write books. What's your favorite color?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The Quiet Girl said:


> @ManOfFewWords - You should write books. What's your favorite color?


I plan on doing an erotic fiction someday. I like shades that resemble tropical islands, so greens and blues. But then again I love shades of orange and red that come from sunsets. So...black.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Somebody chat with me. Add me to your contacts.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> The woman of my dreams is following me.
> 
> #winning












she said thanks your dreamy

:teeth


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

pastels said:


> she said thanks your dreamy
> 
> :teeth


Tell her she can have me. All of me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

1 on 1 chats >>> chat rooms


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Tell her she can have me. All of me.


she said:O and is now happy you can be a new daddy to her 5 kids:clap


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Funny, that's the same amount of pressure my gonads can take.


sounds like u got a pair that clank lol....


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

pastels said:


> she said:O and is now happy you can be a new daddy to her 5 kids:clap


I'll be the best daddy those kids could ever wish for.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

@MadOfFewWords: What are your thoughts on Obama?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> sounds like u got a pair that clank lol....


They sound like steel swords being forged.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

whattothink said:


> @MadOfFewWords: What are your thoughts on Obama?


I live under a rock when it comes to politics. I know it's irresponsible to be as ignorant as I am, but I live so damn comfortably I could care less. I've always liked his demeanor. I don't know man. If my circumstances change, maybe I'll take a more active interest in national politics. I hardly think any opinion I develop will change whatever happens to this country.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Can you feel what I feel


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm starting to connect with the users here. There are some lovely, interesting members.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

@ManOfFewWords - Meggings. Discuss.

http://life.nationalpost.com/2012/1...o-know-about-meggings-but-were-afraid-to-ask/


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

StrangetoBehold said:


> @ManOfFewWords - Meggings. Discuss.
> 
> http://life.nationalpost.com/2012/1...o-know-about-meggings-but-were-afraid-to-ask/


Just put an M before ever article of female clothing and have Justin Bieber model it for everyone. I'm sure there will be a huge market for Mongs, Mras, and Morsets.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Giving the toilet a birthday present.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Kendrick's cadence on his verse for 'Blessed' is off the heezy fo sheezy.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish nighttime was 8 hours longer.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Where's Kwame Brown when you need to trade with Memphis?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Handed out resumes to a few places. My brain always turns to mush when I'm trying to sell myself.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I had the BEST donuts tonight. My friends took me to this small shop in a center that's occupied by a dd's discount, 98 cent store, and food4less. The owner runs the stand with one other family member. Their store hours: 9pm-12pm. During those hours: 25 cars in the drive thru and 30 people in line at all times. It takes 2 hours for them to make your donuts. The thing people literally wait so long for are their delicious blueberry donuts. It's like biting into a crispy churro mixed with a blueberry muffin in the form of a donut with delicious warm glaze on the outside. They're made fresh for each customer. They tasted great.

M & M Donuts - Anaheim


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

they look like turds


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

probably offline said:


> they look like turds


The blueberry fairy poops them out.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> The blueberry fairy poops them out.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


So _you're_ the blueberry fairy.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

probably offline said:


> they look like turds


Haha My thoughts exactly...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> So _you're_ the blueberry fairy.


Yes.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Great day. No anxiety.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I ****ing love the Mongolian BBQ by my house. I stack those noodles sky high.

#madwolf
#sankyou


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Sometimes I open up threads and scroll down them without reading a single word.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know if I'm inherently dull or if depression and anxiety make me seem that way.

#blurryline


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The more I look at facebook, the more disconnected I am from reality.

#suicidalthoughts


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I ****ing hate hate hate life right now. I'm always overly intense around people. I either smile way too much or look angry way too much. I don't have a relaxed, natural demeanor.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I developed some very passive-aggressive behaviors growing up, and it shows.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

@manoffewwords

what is your favorite pokemon? (original 151 only pls) 

have you ever had a restraining order filed against you?

ballpark figure of all the ladies who have given in to your romeo charms?

#keephustlingcuz


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Elad said:


> @manoffewwords
> 
> what is your favorite pokemon? (original 151 only pls)
> 
> ...


Tentacruel, the gangsta of the sea.

Never ever.

A million. No, I've only gotten physical with 5 women. Basically all flings. The opportunity for long term relationships have always been within my reach, but I'm too scared to commit. I have fears that she's going to get bored of me and my anxiety is going to rear its ugly head around her. I never feel worthy of any girl I meet.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

A knife in my heart would be pretty rad right now.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Another bad day?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Every little thing is a trigger.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

That sucks. Not an awesome day for me either.... another friday night in...

So fun. :blank


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> That sucks. Not an awesome day for me either.... another friday night in...
> 
> So fun. :blank


You're so fun to talk to.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

I posted that before we started talking.... so frowny face is not about you. That would have been so mean! Plus, I like chatting... and where else am I going to get all my zombie movie recommendations?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> I posted that before we started talking.... so frowny face is not about you. That would have been so mean! Plus, I like chatting... and where else am I going to get all my zombie movie recommendations?


I was being genuine. No sarcasm intended there. I really enjoy chatting with you.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey ManOfFewWords, which of the main IASIP characters are you most like? Of course if you were forced to decide who'd it be. I wouldn't want to compare myself to any of them.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> Hey ManOfFewWords, which of the main IASIP characters are you most like? Of course if you were forced to decide who'd it be. I wouldn't want to compare myself to any of them.


They're all cynical jerks, but I wouldn't have them any other way. I think I relate to Dennis in that my body was sculpted to the proportions of Michelangelo's David. jk Hmm, I guess I'm a lot like Charlie in how nervous I get before a date, except I would never eat a block of cheese beforehand, because any amount of cheese is too much cheese. Whenever I want to gain body mass, I channel my inner Mac.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

@manoffewwords what are your plans on conquering the world?


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

If it is of any consolation I'm in on a Saturday night... And I think it will be long before I go out again except for going to uni lectures. Sometimes I wish I had friends who genuinely wanted to hang out with me, even if it's just for a walk or a chat on a bench or something. I mean I have some friends but they just are either too busy or go out once in a while.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> @manoffewwords what are your plans on conquering the world?


One word: Barbeque sauce.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

B l o s s o m said:


> If it is of any consolation I'm in on a Saturday night... And I think it will be long before I go out again except for going to uni lectures. Sometimes I wish I had friends who genuinely wanted to hang out with me, even if it's just for a walk or a chat on a bench or something. I mean I have some friends but they just are either too busy or go out once in a while.


I'd hang out with you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

@ManOfetc. do you like this song?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I think the girl at that party last night had SA. I'll have to find out.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> @ManOfetc. do you like this song?


Lol. What did I just watch? It sounded like the Hokey Pokey. I laughed when she threw the glass of wine in her face. I like the comedic style of the video, but you would never catch me playing this in my car.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Lol. What did I just watch? It sounded like the Hokey Pokey. I laughed when she threw the glass of wine in her face. I like the comedic style of the video, but you would never catch me playing this in my car.


:yes Yugoslavia's finest - the good ol' days...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I need to stop pandering to everyone in my life and deal with the consequences of having an opposing view, while only tending to relationships that feel right.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

No more chat!


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

There's this new thing called Twitter you might like to try. It seems to do exactly what you need.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> No more chat!


I hope the powers that be bring it back asap. I was looking forward to another Sunday night chat with you.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Instead of making up a random excuse or giving in, I just straight up told my friends who asked me to come hang out that I hate socializing and to go on and forget about me. It felt very empowering. I think they love me even more now.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't wait for Warm Bodies.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Christoph Waltz on Conan. I'm surprised he wasn't nominated for best actor since Jamie Foxx was a great supporting actor.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Conan keeps replaying the clip of Tommy Lee Jones from the Golden Globes where he looks completely miserable after every failed monologue joke. Hilarity.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Dentist appointment tomorrow morning.


...Brushes teeth violently for half an hour.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

That never fools them.... they know. Somehow, they know.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> That never fools them.... they know. Somehow, they know.


I opened up with that with the dental hygienist. It was a good ice breaker. She told me that they know when people do that, because their gums look more inflamed. What a great cleaning. She and I had a really dynamic conversation, and I was completely mindful of my thoughts when I got a little bit anxious. I've never felt so comfortable talking. My personality is starting to break through. One thing I'm certain of, when you're anxious, you're not yourself. Thank you Isabelle, komorikun, Alwaysanxiousgirl, and Kathykook for a combination of messages and posts yesterday that helped me figure out exactly how to focus my mind to bypass my anxiety.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I know I'm going to relapse like hell for making such an insane proclamation, but I totally get the blueprint now.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Devalue the world around you and overvalue yourself.

#lifetips


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You have it backwards. If you are in demand (good-looking/wealthy/funny) by the opposite sex you don't have to be nice to get dates. So some decide not to be nice and they get away with it. If you are not in demand (ugly/poor/boring) then you HAVE to be nice to get anywhere. That doesn't mean they are truly nice people though. If they were popular many would be a-holes. Like bosses can be a-holes if they want to be but not all are. Employees have to be nice at least to their superiors, otherwise they will get fired. I'm sure many employees who are nice to their superiors are not nice to their coworkers/family/friends.
> 
> I don't know about the whole low sense of self-worth thing though. I'm not a shrink. Maybe people with a low sense of self-worth will tolerate more bull-sh*t.


One of the most insightful posts I've ever read, I had to quote it and bring it here. The most important piece I took from this is how something as material as money can change the hierarchical mentality of a person. How is it that this simple state of just knowing you have more money than you know what to do with can completely alter the way you behave around people? You can afford to be an a-hole. [In this sense "a-hole" doesn't necessarily mean treating people like dirt, but more like not caring about what people think of you, not getting walked all over, getting away with not being nice to everyone]. Whether you're rich in wealth, good looks, personality, whatever it is, just adopting the mentality that you can afford to be a-hole can do wonders for your anxiety.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm interacting with women without being as cognitively impaired as I used to be.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't know Yvonne Strahovski was Australian. I love her real accent. Her American accent in Dexter (and Chuck?) is quite accurate. She's really charming in interviews.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Superstar with cheese and jalapenos.

#heartburn


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Hanging out with certain friends of mine is really taxing mentally, but they keep me sharp.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't react effectively to positive sentiments like "I hope you feel better", "I'm sorry to hear that", "Good luck", "I know you'll do good", etc. They literally do nothing for me. In fact, they usually have a reverse effect. I'm way more motivated by insults, hate and doubt. "You'll never be good at that", "You suck", "**** you", etc.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I wonder what it feels like to be hit on by me.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

._. Your opinion on how far this thread will go hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :sus


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

@ManOfFewWords A few weeks ago I used to loathe you intensely, but now I'm rather fond of you. How did this even happen?


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

> @ManOfFewWords A few weeks ago I used to loathe you intensely, but now I'm rather fond of you. How did this even happen?


The power of the #


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AlphaHydrae said:


> ._. Your opinion on how far this thread will go hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :sus


The amount of ha's leads me to believe you're up to something. You're trying to sabotage this thread, aren't you.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

kiirby said:


> @ManOfFewWords A few weeks ago I used to loathe you intensely, but now I'm rather fond of you. How did this even happen?


Likewise. What's going on?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> The power of the #


It must be.

#shesright


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I like how my voice sounded back in high school. It was more raw.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> The amount of ha's leads me to believe you're up to something. You're trying to sabotage this thread, aren't you.


haahahahhaha who knows :afr 
if so, what you going to do about it


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AlphaHydrae said:


> haahahahhaha who knows :afr
> if so, what you going to do about it


I'll make you wish you never messed with me.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I'll make you wish you never messed with me.


you are just imagining thingsss :boogie


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

nubly said:


> And why do they call it hashtag instead of pound, number sign or even lopsides tic tac toe?


It's also called an octothorpe!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

There are some smart ****ing people on here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol Thank you!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey dude. Rank these breakfast foods from best to worst. Also, explain your ranking.

- Pancakes
- Waffles
- French Toast


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> Hey dude. Rank these breakfast foods from best to worst. Also, explain your ranking.
> 
> - Pancakes
> - Waffles
> - French Toast


I'm a huge fan of breakfast foods. I'll go to IHOP at midnight just to satisfy my needs. This particular ranking would be difficult for me to do, because I love all three of them equally. It depends more on what I'm in the mood for. If I'm just plain hungry, I'll probably order a bunch of pancakes. I like to drench them in strawberry syrup. When it comes to waffles, I can't just have them with a slab of butter and a little maple syrup. They have to be piled sky high with strawberries and whip cream, maybe some banana. That happens when I'm in the mood for something sweet. If I just want a little sweet on the side, I'll have a few slices of french toast.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I see the same ten threads everyday.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

She has a nice bush. Is that your mom?


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes.

This pic is 10 years old though, you should see the bush now. She has named it Snuffleupagus.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't wait to go to town on it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

My favorite day of the week is Sunday.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

My heart skips a beat whenever I hear my phone's text message tone.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Holy ****. My sister's apartment complex is up in flames.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.ocregister.com/news/fullerton-404554-fire-police.html

My sister's apartment:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords!

uh, how is your SISTER?!?! :mum


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

oh god the lights being on gives the impression of people being in the building. until you realize the occupants probably didn't bother to turn them off as they ran out. (the article says everyone was evacuated so no one was injured).


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh jesus.

She's okay right?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

enfield said:


> oh god the lights being on gives the impression of people being in the building. until you realize the occupants probably didn't bother to turn them off as they ran out. (the article says everyone was evacuated no one was injured).


 That's good news, but it would be nice......



Isabelle50 said:


> Oh jesus.
> 
> She's okay right?


.....for ManOfFewWords to hear from his sister anyway! :afr


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Yea she's fine. They were laying in bed when they heard people yelling, "get out!". They didn't have a minute to grab their belongings, so everything was probably destroyed. Her husband tried to get her car out of the garage, but the car next to it blew up just as he was about to approach it. The tires are melted, but it didn't explode. Not sure about the extent of the damage. The firefighters chopped off the apartment roof and flooded the inside. All her equipment and furniture is ruined. She never bought any fire insurance. Bad mistake. Thank God she's okay though.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

From what I've noticed talking to girls on here and in real life, it seems like women are way more ambitious than men these days. I guess being a nice guy is a full time job.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Reposting from user dingdong. This is the most motivating article you'll ever read.

http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-harsh-truths-that-will-make-you-better-person/


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Prank videos always increase my serotonin and reduce my anxiety.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

#ThatAwkwardMoment when it takes 3 minutes to pee, because you have a boner.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ManOfFewWords said:


> #ThatAwkwardMoment when it takes 3 minutes to pee, because you have a boner.


Been there. 
But. TMI

:lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I only like the illusion of having a social life. I still can't stand being around people most of the time.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

The mods didn't like my Mom's picture.

I wonder if I'll get banned before my 1000th post.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Can someone make me a time machine, so I can go back and reverse my social anxiety.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Man I need new friends. Taking applications


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If any of you have kik, hit me up: laronprofit


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

#manofmanywords


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love when I get mad.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

My imagination wants to do so many things but I don't.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I need a real life friend, not to change me, but to push me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

There's got to be someone on this site just like me that lives nearby.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Whenever I read stuff by other posters, I feel like they're all on the same wavelength, and I'm just completely out of touch.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I stopped communicating with the friends that I had. I never really got any fulfillment from them. It always felt like I was trapped.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Interesting turn of events. The fire that burned my sister's complex was started by an arsonist in an attempt to rob the apartments.

http://www.ocregister.com/news/baca-409186-prosecutors-fullerton.html


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

How many times have you reached the daily max of 50 posts during the course of this thread?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Not one damn time, surprisingly.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I miss the job I had. I hate looking for a new one.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the most intense mood swings.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

#np Biosphere - Microgravity


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This album is way too upbeat and corny sounding. I prefer listening to Substrata. I guess I'll just check out the rest of his discography.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I wonder what certain people on here are like in person.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Of course a spider would appear after watching Arachnophobia.


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

I have questions!

First- How did you feel about that article from Cracked? The first time I read it I got pouty/mad/unreasonable about how cynical and unrelenting the tone of it was. But I also kept thinking about the article over the course of the next week, so eventually I reread it, then reread it again. Now I've printed it out and look at it whenever I need motivation to do something that I know will be good for me in the long run. Did it have any sort of positive/negative effect on you?

Second- What job did you have that you miss?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

dingdong said:


> I have questions!
> 
> First- How did you feel about that article from Cracked? The first time I read it I got pouty/mad/unreasonable about how cynical and unrelenting the tone of it was. But I also kept thinking about the article over the course of the next week, so eventually I reread it, then reread it again. Now I've printed it out and look at it whenever I need motivation to do something that I know will be good for me in the long run. Did it have any sort of positive/negative effect on you?
> 
> Second- What job did you have that you miss?


It definitely changed my perspective on life. I loved the fruit tree metaphor. It basically says our value is based on what we can provide/do and not how great a person we think we are on the inside. I love motivational advice that isn't sugar coated bull****. Right after reading it I popped in my old Glengarry Glen Ross dvd. Alec Baldwin's speech is incredible. I could watch that scene everyday. As far as the effect it had on me, it just put a reminder in the back of my mind that if I'm ever presented with an opportunity to learn a new skill, then learn it.

I was a bank teller for a year and a half. It's a long story but I got fired right when I was finally learning to really open up with people and develop better conversation skills. After I was let go, I fell into a rut and now I can barely walk into a store/business without having a full blown panic attack.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

After watching a David Beckham interview, I dreamt last night that my teeth were crooked and misshaped.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

#ManOfFewWords I liked the cracked article, found another one http://www.cracked.com/article_2020...2=Science&wa_user3=article&wa_user4=yesincite tell me your opinion.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

#np Kendrick Lamar - Overly Dedicated aka my go-to chill out record

#corona


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> #ManOfFewWords I liked the cracked article, found another one http://www.cracked.com/article_2020...2=Science&wa_user3=article&wa_user4=yesincite tell me your opinion.


I'll let you know when I peep link


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmmmm...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Hmmmmm...


Whatever you're thinking, yes. Absolutely.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

F***. It's my moment of truth.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm half dead.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Highly narcissistic, but you're hawt so idc.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

lyric said:


> Highly narcissistic, but you're hawt so idc.


Hehehe


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

born sinner, hall of fame or indicud.

which one are the looking forward to the most?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I need social skills. I'm so bland.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Elad said:


> born sinner, hall of fame or indicud.
> 
> which one are the looking forward to the most?


I don't listen to any of big sean's music. It's not that I don't like his music, I just never felt interested enough to check him out. I'd probably say born sinner. I like j cole. I'll check out kid cudi's album when it comes out, but I wouldn't say that I'm anticipating it. I'll always be interested in what ever kendrick puts out. Same with kanye.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm always hornier after working out.

#tmi


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I have so much bottled up anger. I'm going to flip the **** out on the first person that pushes my buttons.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I need to meet someone with SA.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't feel regret or guilt. It weakens you.

#lifetips


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I hate when I'm calm. When I'm calm, I'm vulnerable.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

@Manofetc. what happened to Audrey? Now I'm the only one with a girl in my avatar, apart from a few others who have fictional female Japanese cartoon characters as their avatars. This feels rubbish.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> @Manofetc. what happened to Audrey? Now I'm the only one with a girl in my avatar, apart from a few others who have fictional female Japanese cartoon characters as their avatars. This feels rubbish.


I nearly regretted replacing her, but I felt Kobe better represents the way I feel. I'm going through an angry, arrogant, and assertive phase right now.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If one more person says to me "such is life" I'm going to slap a *****. 

#Ijustwantedtojoinin


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I like the aggression. You're always welcome in here.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I nearly regretted replacing her, but I felt Kobe better represents the way I feel. I'm going through an angry, arrogant, and assertive phase right now.


Its true. Audrey looked pouty, but Kobe looks like he's gonna take a bite out of something.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

Kobe finally learned how to pass but how long do you think that'll last?


----------



## kaori (Jan 29, 2013)

man of _many_ words


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

A name said:


> Kobe finally learned how to pass but how long do you think that'll last?


I love the way he's playing. He was taking too many retarded shots. I think he's realized his window for a sixth title is so little and with his team doomed to miss the playoffs, he'll put off his chase for scoring records to benefit his team. His passing has been contagious, but I still worry about where Gasol's head's at from game to game. To answer your question, I think it lasts for as long as the team continues to succeed in this system. It's up to Kobe to take what the defense gives him, but I think he's realizing how important his passing is to the Lakers.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

****ing turnovers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> From what I've noticed talking to girls on here and in real life, it seems like women are way more ambitious than men these days. I guess being a nice guy is a full time job.


That's a problem - men are supposed to lead, but have given up control. This is exactly what I don't want. I am not going to be subservient.

There needs to be a masculinist movement.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Up late watching Married with Children.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I've got a serious case of DOMS. I can't even wipe my butt.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

With SA, it feels like I haven't woken up yet. To live uninhibited is greatest feeling in the world.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone else find it mentally tasking to constantly be the source of someone's entertainment, laughter, and mental stimulation? How do dudes do it?


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I love the way he's playing. He was taking too many retarded shots. I think he's realized his window for a sixth title is so little and with his team doomed to miss the playoffs, he'll put off his chase for scoring records to benefit his team. His passing has been contagious, but I still worry about where Gasol's head's at from game to game. To answer your question, I think it lasts for as long as the team continues to succeed in this system. It's up to Kobe to take what the defense gives him, but I think he's realizing how important his passing is to the Lakers.


We'll see tonight how Kobe plays after that horrible loss to the Suns. I feel pretty bad for Pau, he's always been the Lakers scapegoat but he's finally sticking up for himself now. Wonder where he'll be by the deadline.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Life is like 99% sucky and 1% okay.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I could literally take a bullet for someone and not care if I lived or died.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I've become everything that I despise. **** My Life.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Getting my Billy Madison on and reclaiming my teenage years.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Tomorrow I turn 16


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

When texting a girl, bad use of pronouns and putting things in question form can be the death of you.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

So ****ing bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> So ****ing bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Then PM me lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Watching Crazy, Stupid, Love. Ryan Gosling is such a hunk. Even I would have his babies.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

#hungover


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Megan is awesome for putting me onto Girls. Such a hilarious show.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Megan is awesome for putting me onto Girls. Such a hilarious show.


You're welcome!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Niners by 7. 27-20. Book it.

#superbowl


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Had an Arachnophobia-like dream. The spiders made webs all over my room, but I was able to break out of there. I came back in a full body suit, sprayed acid at them, then accidentally burned my house down.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

@ManOfFewWords if you have such few words, why did you make an entire thread about yourself? Doesn't that contradict your username? 

I'm kidding. Really. 

My real question is, what's your opinion on helpless fat people?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> @ManOfFewWords if you have such few words, why did you make an entire thread about yourself? Doesn't that contradict your username?
> 
> I'm kidding. Really.
> 
> My real question is, what's your opinion on helpless fat people?


Only in the real world does my username ring true. I don't have an opinion on helpless fat people. That's like asking me my opinion on capable skinny people. I don't judge you until I get to know you.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm terrible at talking. I need practice.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

15 hours of work today. 12 tomorrow.

#ineedanap


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> My narcissism knows no bounds.


A lot of people on this forum are like that. So, as far as I'm concerned, you should fit in quite well on here. >_>


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The reactions to my actions give me good empirical evidence. You are all my lab rats.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Work on YOU. **** everyone else.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

My hair's getting long. I need to cut it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The only bad thing about a shorter haircut is having to wait for it to grow back to a length that can be styled.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If you're nice all the time, and you feel like it's out of your comfort zone to be any other way, stop. Get mad. Get mean. Be assertive. Be an *******. Don't just live your life on one side of the fence. Break the fence down and reap the rewards of both sides.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Wendy's really does have the best value menu.

#frugal


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The Walking Dead


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Just went in for an interview at Target. Two different managers interviewed me and were very impressed with my responses. They want me to interview with a higher up to see if I'd be better fit for a leadership role.

#likeaboss


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Best question to ask an interviewer: How did you end up in your position? Get's them to open up about their life to you.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I just got so ****ing sleepy all of a sudden.

#sleepingbeauty


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I ****ed up that interview.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I think I ****ed up that interview.


:/


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

meganmila said:


> :/


They still might hire me, but they said the hr lady wasn't there today so they have to call me back after she comes back. This is ridiculous. I'm too overqualified for what I'm applying for but then I'm underqualified for what they think I should do.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm prepared to go full on insane if things don't pan out.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm having a panic attack. I feel paralyzed.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I just wanna be rich enough one day to have Morgan Freeman read me bedtime stories.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to literally live at 24 hour fitness. They can't kick me out as long as I'm using the equipment.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Life seems really pointless when you watch the supernova episode of How the universe works


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm the most stable headcase I know.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If I don't get a job by the end of the month, I'm going to pull the plug on my life.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't afford to relax. **** just got real.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This forum is full of comedians.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If you want to contact me, my kik is laronprofit.

Later sas


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

That makes me sad.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I need a therapist, but I'm too ashamed to get one.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

My ego's been holding me back for a long time.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Since I dumped my friends, I've finally had some breathing room to self reflect.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in a good mood and I don't like it. I always become too complacent.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh ManofFewWords! Tell me, rapidfox1, which theory establishes that all reality must be non-local? What must I do to inherit eternal life? And what's the meaning life?


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I'm in a good mood and I don't like it. I always become too complacent.


Answer my questions.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I like reading Barette's posts when I'm bored.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> Oh ManofFewWords! Tell me, rapidfox1, which theory establishes that all reality must be non-local? What must I do to inherit eternal life? And what's the meaning life?


I'm not a physicist, man. I just hope that someday I bump into the Lazarus Pit.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I wanted to crash my car into a wall on three different occasions while driving today. I hate being trapped in my thoughts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I wanted to crash my car into a wall on three different occasions while driving today. I hate being trapped in my thoughts.


That's a good time to turn on some music!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I laugh at the stupidest ****.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's a good time to turn on some music!


Such a gangster synth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Such a gangster synth


:lol there's a lot more. That was from their first group of music, while they were a half hour show.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

It's been such a long time since I meditated. I think I'm going to spend an hour with Eckhart Tolle tonight.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The virgin and never dated threads need their own subforum. I'm getting sick of seeing 10 of them pop up every hour.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> Did you know ostrich eggs are so strong -A 200 lb. man can stand on one without breaking it?


How are the ostriches able to hatch? Would they not have trouble getting out?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel like putting the weight of the SA world on my shoulders and becoming a success story.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love the feeling of starvation. It makes my anxiety go away, and I'm way more alert.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I love the feeling of starvation. It makes my anxiety go away, and I'm way more alert.


No wonder.



> "From an evolutionary perspective, this makes sense," Thimgan says. "If you're starving, you want to make sure you're on the top of your game cognitively, to improve your chances of finding food rather than becoming food for someone else."


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm trying this new thing where I force myself to be positive. The whole negative thing didn't work out.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm devoted to no longer taking myself seriously.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I had a dream where I cut a man's throat with a razor blade while he was taking a piss. It's cool though, he was an assassin. I saved lots of lives.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I should be applying for jobs right now, but I'm having too much fun being a douchebag.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish my TV was on my ceiling. I like lying down.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm fictionally crying about how potentially great my life will be.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

As of July 1, 2013, California will have:
- The highest gas tax in the nation.
- The highest personal income tax in the nation.
- The highest statewide sales tax rate in the nation.
- The highest corporate tax rate in the West.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I need to be the Kevin Durant of my life. He's the only player in the nba whose game never fluctuates no matter what defense he faces. I want to be the same way, but in a social sense. Always the same person no matter who I'm around.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I ****ing loved this week's episode of Girls.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I literally just watched 10 straight episodes of Family Feud.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This site is keeping me up tonight.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I have awesome ideas brewing in my head. There's something I want to eventually do that could kill a bunch of birds in my life with one stone.

A passionate hobby that encompasses:
-extreme exposure exercises
-possible source of income
-potential fame/following
-social experiments
-ballsy behavior
-collaboration opportunities
-liberating experiences
-model to overcome SA


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

At night, when I was young, I used to think I could communicate telepathically to kids from school.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I just want to get to the self actualization part of the pyramid.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Sometimes I still feel unworthy. I'm not satisfied with who I am yet.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I wish my TV was on my ceiling. I like lying down.


I found a solution.








Except imagine the lady watching TV instead of reading a book.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I found a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's genius.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

It always takes me ten hours to fully wake up. I wish I could teleport my nighttime self into the morning.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love it when people randomly show me love.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope these 3 month old fiber one bars don't give me mud butt.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This forum has actually helped me grow in a lot of ways since I joined.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm depressed. It sucks (obviously)


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Buerhle said:


> I'm depressed. It sucks (obviously)


:squeeze


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

It's raining, it's pouring, and I should be snoring.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ManOfFewWords said:


> :squeeze


Thanks man.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I still associate you with that Audrey Hepburn avatar you had when I first joined this site. :stu In what ways are you like her?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> I still associate you with that Audrey Hepburn avatar you had when I first joined this site. :stu In what ways are you like her?


Kobe's recent heroics is making it hard for me to go back to Audrey, but I promise I will. I'd say her innocent charm and contagious smile.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Lakers game, Walking Dead, Girls, and Thanksgiving-esque dinner prepared by mom for grandma's birthday. (And vanilla custard cake for dessert!)

#ilovesundays


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

theseventhkey is thoroughly cracking me up. Kudos man.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^For realz? 

You're dead to me!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

The Dark Triad...is that some variation of the triangle offense?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> ^For realz?
> 
> You're dead to me!


I don't know anything about him or what he's posted in the past, but all these recent posts of him putting women on a pedestal are so ridiculously over the top, I can't help but laugh.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

F1X3R said:


> The Dark Triad...is that some variation of the triangle offense?


You could say it's the kobe system. :lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I give people a chance to grow. I don't just shun them after they make a mistake. I empathize with the regretful. We are, after all, constantly evolving minds.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't realize how good I had it until I lost everything.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Finally got called for an interview (with Walgreens) tomorrow.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't stand eating cake with tons of frosting. I just like the cake part.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Hell no, the frosting is where it's at
Oh, and congrats with the interview call . Keep your head up and good luck!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

You can have my frosting.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

No one has respect for an ever changing person. People are too fixated on single impressions and emotionally influenced memories. Entanglement with form will make your life frustrating and miserable.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Hired on the spot. Waiting to pass background check.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't fix people. Awaken them.


----------



## tryintosleep (Mar 14, 2013)

well Mr. Fewwords, I got an interesting question, do you talk to yourself and do you think its because of your narcissism??


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

tryintosleep said:


> well Mr. Fewwords, I got an interesting question, do you talk to yourself and do you think its because of your narcissism??


I only enjoy my own company.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

That moment when The Fresh Prince is on tv.

#f***yea
#hidethechannelchanger


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't take this forum seriously anymore.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

When you realize that you are not your thoughts, and that you can transcend the egoic mind, you can play life in any form you want. There are no rules.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I think my 'life is hell' phase is finally over.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

For a man of few words, you sure talk a lot ...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I would love to learn how to give professional massages.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I start work on Monday. I can finally afford food.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I flipped the channel to Forrest Gump during its last 15 minutes and cried like a baby.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Sick as a dog before my first day of work. I hope I sleep like a baby tonight.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Sitting down has never felt so good.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't wait for this ****ing cold to end.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This guy at my work is a 9 in the looks department and really natural at talking to people. He's been really nice to me. God I'm obsessed. I want to be just like him.


----------



## scottpilgrim (Nov 14, 2012)

I would honestly say you're about a 9 in the looks department yourself (yes ****).


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

simonac said:


> I would honestly say you're about a 9 in the looks department yourself (yes ****).


Thanxx!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

$15 co pay for doctor visit
$8 antibiotic prescription
$3 two filet-o-fishes

#frugalday


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Caught this during a commercial


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This sinus infection is messing with my ability to meditate.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The intro music to Game of Thrones makes me feel a lot of things inside.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I eventually want to go to a meditation meetup. Preferably somewhere serene.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

dang bro nice! not only are you a narcissist but you know Big L.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to test different social experiments at my job. Seeing hundreds of random people a day gives me many opportunities to do this. Yesterday I noticed I was talking too quietly, and at the end of my sentences my pitch would get higher as if I was asking a question. It actually caused the people I was interacting with to behave similarly and that made them uncomfortable. So I made an explicit rule in my mind to end every sentence on a commanding low pitch (including questions). It felt weird at first, but I immediately noticed the results. People were much more responsive, opened up about themselves, and were nicer to me (as if trying to gain _my_ approval). Inside myself, I noticed a physiological change after the success I gained from doing this. I became more socially energetic. I had a stream of interesting and creative thoughts that were very easy to express. My overall anxiety levels went down and mood went up.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

When I first joined this site, a few people recommended succeedsocially.com. I always though it was a scam site, but now I realize it's the richest source of information a person struggling with SA can have. Almost every idea on there resonates with me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to have to perform some bold exposure exercises very soon. I'm sensing how boring I am and how anti-risk taking I've become lately. I'm tired of the monotony. My personality needs to rise from the dead like Jesus on Easter.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Game of Thrones opener was so ****ing good. It's still the most enthralling show outside of Breaking Bad.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

A lot of times I say/do something I regret or won't say/do something because I know I'll regret it. This is the worst mentality someone with SA can have. If you stand firmly behind every douchey thing you say/do, your anxiety will begin to fade. You _must _be proud of your actions no matter what the little voices in your head tell you. When you're in a group conversation, you want to say something so bad, but you end up convincing yourself not to talk. It's because you're afraid someone will think you're stupid/weird if you open your mouth. You must see past this barrier. HANG YOUR HAT on everything you say/do no matter who's around you. That's how you gain inner confidence.

...So you finally said/did something you wanted to. BUT... you didn't get the reaction you wanted... So you crawled all the way back into your safe little shell. Most SA people are weak minded in this regard. You must not hide away after a bad outcome. _Consistently_ believe in what you say/do. You are ALWAYS right. Even when you think you're wrong. Adopt that last dictum.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Had an amazing day at work. For the first time in my life, I was living in the present moment amongst people whilst interacting with them. It felt so good that it caused me to laugh uncontrollably. My smiling and laughter was genuinely contagious. All those Eckhart Tolle teachings finally manifested in me. There was a level of anxiety at the beginning, but in that moment I became completely aware of my thinking about the past few seconds as well as the future actions I thought I needed to make. And then it hit me. There was the realm of NOW. A vacuum of existence free from the past and future. I chose to be in it. And the moment I did that, everything became beautiful. I laughed out of pure happiness. I felt like telling everyone around me that I achieved being present. It did subside after awhile, as I needed to do my job effectively. But the rest of the day was great, and I was able to talk to my coworkers very easily. I ended up giving one of them a ride, after work, to his girlfriend's house which was near where I live. We talked the whole time, opening up about our impressions of all the other employees. We totally had the same opinions about everyone too. I'm just so ecstatic about where my life is heading considering how dreadful it was this last year. Even though I went to college, worked for two other companies, and have had various circles of friends, I've never felt THIS confident and THIS present in my life. I completely screwed my anxiety from behind today.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I need to devise a dirt cheap 4000 calories per day diet. I've been eating like an anorexic these past few months (not by choice). It sucks being poor right now. And I hate that I'm an ectomorph. I have to pay for and eat twice as much food as the average person just so I don't look like a stick.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

It's always the case of the blind leading the blind on this forum.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

*****s is thristy on here.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Just devastating. Basketball loses a legend.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't stop thinking about it. When I put this in perspective, I realize just how much I've leaned on Kobe for inspiration and motivation throughout my life. Watching him play got me through some very depressing times and lifted me up. It's like growing up with a best friend and suddenly seeing him disappear after 17 years.


----------

